

Berners-Lee: Stop foaming at the mouth, Twitter - yuvadam
http://www.pcpro.co.uk/blogs/2011/04/19/berners-lee-stop-foaming-at-the-mouth-twitter/

======
mitali
”How do you design a form of Twitter, how do you change the retweet system, so
that Twitter will end up gathering a body of reasoned debate?”

We have this system - Its called Quora.

